

Ask HN: Cloudflare not letting me through? - SeanDav

Right now I can only see HN via a proxy. My normal connection has been giving me an error all day - is there anything I can do to fix it. The proxy is not allowing me to use search, even though I have theoretically enabled Javascript, so I can&#x27;t see if this has been asked already.<p><i>Yeah, that didn&#x27;t work. Try again, perhaps later?<p>Web server is returning an unknown error<p>There is an unknown connection issue between CloudFlare and the origin web server. As a result, the web page can not be displayed.<p>Ray ID: [some hex stuff]<p>Your IP address: [my IP]<p>Error reference number: 520<p>CloudFlare Location: London</i>
======
kogir
If I had to guess, your IP is banned by HN, and CloudFlare interprets our
closing the connection as a connection issue.

Since you've not listed your IP, I can't check, but if you want help, feel
free to email me.

~~~
SeanDav
email sent - thanks!

------
pallandt
Contact CloudFlare to make them aware of the problem? London system status
seems fine, so if there is indeed a problem, they might not be aware of it
([https://www.cloudflare.com/system-status](https://www.cloudflare.com/system-
status)). Try a DNS cache flush and/or use Google's nameservers
(8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4) although I'd be surprised if this fixed it.

~~~
SeanDav
Thanks for these ideas, I will try them out. In the meantime I have contacted
Cloudflare and await their response.

~~~
pallandt
Better yet, email kogir since he graciously offered to help: (nick) at
(ycombinator.com) , Nick being his first name it seems.

